# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Ink Cartridge for a Nikon EL-7S lensometer

## rfb

I have a Nikon EL-7S lensometer that is in need of new ink pens.  I am having trouble finding lens pens specific to the Nikon lensometer.  Does anybody else have this lensometer, and where do you get your ink pen refills?

Thank you!

----------


## disneyeyes

I have the same lensometer and need ink, did you find any information?

----------


## rbaker

Did you try these guys http://www.parttarget.com/

----------


## drmeek

Im in the same boat. Need ink pens for this same lensometer. I emailed the Part Target people but havnt heard back. Any one else??

----------

